# Mitteleuropa by train



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Here I'll post photos from my railway trip from the last 3 weeks from Hungary, Czech Republic, Germany and Austria, and the cities I've visited 

For the beginning, photos from the railway line Arad - Budapest Keleti

*Békéscsaba railway station*

Békéscsaba railway station by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Békéscsaba railway station by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Békéscsaba railway station by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Mezőberény Railway Station*

Mezőberény Railway Station by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Mezőberény Railway Station by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Mezőberény Railway Station by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The Great Hungarian Plain (Alföld)*

The Grat Hungarian Plain (The Great Alföld) by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Mezőtúr Railway Station*

Mezőtúr Railway Station by Bogdy89, on Flickr

near Szolnok

The Great Hungarian Plain by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Railways linea near Szolnok by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Bridge over Tisza near Szolnok*

Tisza river near Szolnok by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Tisza river near Szolnol by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Szolnok Railway Station*

Szolnok Railway Station by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Approaching Budapest by train

*Tápiógyörgye Railway Station*

Tápiógyörgye Railway Station by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Approaching Budapest by train near Mende by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Approaching Budapest by train near Mende by Bogdy89, on Flickr

somewhere near Maglód
Approaching Budapest by train, near Maglód by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Budapest Keleti Railway Station*

Budapest Keleti railway station by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Budapest Keleti railway station by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Budapest Keleti railway station by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Budapest Keleti railway station by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Baross tér, Budapest*

Baross tér, Budapest by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

While I was waiting for Metropol train (EN476) Budapest-Berlin I saw the refugees in front of the railway station.

Refugees in Budapest in front of Keleti Railway Station by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Refugees in Budapest in front of Keleti Railway Station by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Refugees in Budapest in front of Keleti Railway Station by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good, very nice photos from your train trip


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

looking forward to more :cheers:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you guys :cheers: The best part of this travel is coming soon 

Arriving by Metropol train in Bratislava Hlavna stanica

Arriving by Metropol train in Bratislava by Bogdy89, on Flickr

at 23.52 the train arrives in Břeclav. Here Metropol split up: the carriges to Warsaw goes to Otrokovice -> Ostrava -> Katowice, the other part goes to south to Vienna, and the rest of the train goes to Berlin. I stayed here half an hour. And also in Břeclav the Czech police did a random legitimation of passengers due to refugees.

Břeclav railway station by Bogdy89, on Flickr

DSCN8758 by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Břeclav railway station by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Brno Cathedral took into night at a short break of the train.

Brno railway station by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

After I left from my hometown Deva at 12.00 pm at 4.10 I arrived in Praha hlavní nádraží my first city where I stopped. Over 1000 km in 15 hours 

Deva - Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Praha hlavní nádraží - Prague main railway station by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Praha hlavní nádraží - Prague main railway station by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Praha hlavní nádraží - Prague main railway station by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Of course, when you go in Prague the first stop is Vltava and the Charles bridge 

Charles Bridge (Karlův most) by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Hradčany district (Prague castle)*

Hradčany, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow, beautiful and it seemingly is a one exciting travel.
have more fun!


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you  Now I'm back to home. It was a trully 3 weeks exciting and adventurous journey...Pics will come soon :cheers:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Mánesův most*

Mánesův most, Praha by Bogdy89, on Flickr


*Karlův most*

Karlův most, Praha by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Karlův most, Praha by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*St. Salvator Church*

St. Salvator Church, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Charles bridge tower*

Tower of Charles bridge, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Prague, Charles bridge by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Prague, Charles bridge by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Prague, Charles bridge by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Charles bridge, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Charles bridge, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Praha. Malá Strana & Hradčany by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Charles bridge, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

By tram 9 to Barranodv, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Geologická tram station, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

By tram 9 to Barranodv, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

K Barrandovu tram station, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

DSCN9049 by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Chaplinovo náměstí tram station, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

By tram on line 9 to Barranodv, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Barrandov neighborhood, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Barrandov neighborhood, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Barrandov neighborhood, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Barrandov neighborhood, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Barrandov neighborhood, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Barrandov neighborhood, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Barrandov neighborhood, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Barrandov neighborhood*

Barrandov beighborhood, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Barrandov beighborhood, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Barrandov beighborhood, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

This are old commie blocks

Barrandov beighborhood, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr


on the left side, new blocks 
Barrandov beighborhood, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Sídliště Barrandov, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Sídliště Barrandov, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Sídliště Barrandov*

Sídliště Barrandov, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Sídliště Barrandov, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Sídliště Barrandov tram terminus* 

Sídliště Barrandov, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Sídliště Barrandov, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Sídliště Barrandov...Barrandov is the best place to buy a "commie" flat in Prague IMO, even if it's old or new. 

Sídliště Barrandov, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Sídliště Barrandov, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Sídliště Barrandov, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Sídliště Barrandov, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Sídliště Barrandov, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Sídliště Barrandov, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

From Barrandov to city center, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

From Barrandov to city center, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

From Barrandov to city center, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Vltava and Charles bridge seen from Palackého most by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Vltava and Charles bridge seen from Palackého most by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Vltava and Charles bridge seen from Palackého most by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Vltava and Charles bridge seen from Palackého most by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Václavské náměstí (Wenceslass Square)*

Václavské náměstí, Praha by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Václavské náměstí, Praha by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Václavské náměstí, Praha by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Na Příkopě street*

Na Příkopě street, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

DSCN9103 by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Na Příkopě street*

Na Příkopě street, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Na Příkopě street, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Municipal Hall and Powder Tower*

Municipal Hall, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Municipal Hall, Prague by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Prague always looks good, can't wait to visit it again someday in the future!


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Olbramovice bus transfer*

Transfer tain bus in Olbramovice station by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Transfer tain bus in Olbramovice station by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Olbramovice railway station by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*by bus between Olbramovice and Tabor*

České dráhy bus transfer between Olbramovice and Tábor by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Arriving in Tabor*
Tábor railway station by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

By train from Praha to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train from Praha to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train from Praha to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Approaching České Budějovice* The whole line from Prague to Linz must be rehabilitated, but there are works on sections which are closed and open. 

By train from Praha to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

České Budějovice railway station by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*In České Budějovice the ČD engine was change with an ÖBB engine*
České Budějovice railway station by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Going further to Linz

By train from České Budějovice to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

České Budějovice - Linz by train by Bogdy89, on Flickr

České Budějovice - Linz by train by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

České Budějovice - Linz by train by Bogdy89, on Flickr

České Budějovice - Linz by train by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

České Budějovice - Linz by train by Bogdy89, on Flickr

České Budějovice - Linz by train by Bogdy89, on Flickr

České Budějovice - Linz by train by Bogdy89, on Flickr

České Budějovice - Linz by train by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

One of the last train station from Czech Republic. We are approaching Austria

České Budějovice - Linz by train by Bogdy89, on Flickr

České Budějovice - Linz by train by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

České Budějovice - Linz by train by Bogdy89, on Flickr

České Budějovice - Linz by train by Bogdy89, on Flickr

České Budějovice - Linz by train by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

České Budějovice - Linz by train by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*This is Austria! The border crossing is right here* 

České Budějovice - Linz by train by Bogdy89, on Flickr

České Budějovice - Linz by train by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

České Budějovice - Linz by train by Bogdy89, on Flickr

České Budějovice - Linz by train by Bogdy89, on Flickr

České Budějovice - Linz by train by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Summerau*

Summerau railway station by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

By train from Summerau to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train from Summerau to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train from Summerau to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

By train from Summerau to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Kefermarkt*

Kefermarkt by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train from Summerau to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train from Summerau to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train from Summerau to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as well, bogdy


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you :cheers:

*Pregarten!* 

By train from Summerau to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train from Summerau to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

By train from Summerau to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train from Summerau to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train from Summerau to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train from Summerau to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

By train from Summerau to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train from Summerau to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train from Summerau to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train from Summerau to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

By train from Summerau to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train from Summerau to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train from Summerau to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train from Summerau to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

By train from Summerau to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train from Summerau to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Approaching Linz*

By train from Pregarten to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train from Pregarten to Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Landstraße, Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Landstraße, Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Landstraße, Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Landstraße, Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Landstraße, Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Landstraße, Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Ursulinenkirche St. Michael, Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Landstraße, Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice pics of Upper Austria and its capital, Linz, bogdy! kay:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you very much. More pics will come soon . Keep enjoy them. btw Austria is my favourite country 

*Höhenrausch*

Höhenrausch, Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Höhenrausch, Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Höhenrausch, Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Höhenrausch, Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Höhenrausch, Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Höhenrausch, Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Höhenrausch, Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Höhenrausch, Linz by Bogdy89, on Flic


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Linz, Austria by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

You really make me miss beautiful Switzerland! Great pictures! kay:


----------

